# Red Lake or Anjigami Lake



## panther2001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Has anyone fished either of these recently? Considering either Lake Tik at Anjigami or staying at Sunset Lodge at Red Lake...anyone with fairly recent experience or feedback? Looking to target Walleyes!

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

I've looked into Tik, but have only come across one report from a few years back. A lot of info around on Red Lake though, although I can't say I recall anything about Sunset Lodge. My guess is the fishing would be better on Red Lake, but Tik looks like it would offer a decent fishing trip.

I am curious though, those locations are quite different. What made you pick them? There are so many options out there.


----------



## panther2001 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have only done five fly-in trips ever and all were with Bauer's on Onaman Lake. Loved every trip there!!! Tons of wallys! But now this year I contact them to book our group's trip and they tell me they only do 7 night trips now.

So I have been reading forums and reviews and asking people who have been to some of these places trying to narrow it down....exhausting!

I wouldn't be so worried about going to a new place if I wasn't in charge of making sure this large group has a great time!

Red Lake is a drive-in on walleye lake and Lake Tik out of Camp Anjigami had good reviews!


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

If you liked Onaman, I bet you'd like the fly-in camps on Ara, Meta, Brace, Kagianagami, Esnagami, Kabinakagami, Nagagami and Esnagi Lakes. O'Sullivan Lake has a drive to camp as well.

If you're willing to drive to Red Lake though, you can pretty much pick any of the best fisheries in Ontario.

I'd suggest reading through Mike Borgers reviews as well. Most of his trips are outpost camps, but he's been to some nice fly-in lodges as well.

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/reports/fly-in-trips/


----------



## panther2001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Checking it out, thanks!!!


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

I fished and bear hunted at Black Bear Lodge on Red Lake 3 years ago. We spent a fair amount of time fishing, but were there primarily to bear hunt. We had great luck on walleye and got into a number of pike. Jim Slavich owns the place and actually lives in Kalamazoo during the off season. We fished mostly around the camp and didn't get out too far out so we could make it back for the afternoon hunt. You could spend a month there and fish a different area every day. There are also a number of smaller portage lakes in that area. Not sure what the current regs are on Lake Trout but Red lake holds a good number of those too. 

http://www.fishblackbear.com/


----------



## GRINGO LOCO (Apr 25, 2007)

panther2001 said:


> Has anyone fished either of these recently? Considering either Lake Tik at Anjigami or staying at Sunset Lodge at Red Lake...anyone with fairly recent experience or feedback? Looking to target Walleyes!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!!


If money is not the problem for me it is a nobrainer. Fly -in fishing will usually out perform drive-in substantially.
I would consider any of the outfitters that fish north of Armstrong. You will catch fabulous numbers of walleyes and great pike fishing as well (Thundehook, Mattice, Wilderness North). Mike Borger would be the one to communicate with as he is the most knowledgable and will give you the straight scoop. He has a website and will not charge for the info.


----------

